# Hello from NYC: Session Drummer, Ex-Video Game Producer and Novice Composer Here



## JackoDrummer (Aug 21, 2013)

I've been lurking for a while, but recently made the return to music nearly full time doing remote session drumming and recording production. I'm getting into composing music more and like many here I'm sure, I grew up loving the 70's and 80's movie and TV compositions. So, I'm a n00b but I'm like a kid again learning a new skillset in music. I'm 37, but I'm a firm believer that there's nothing I can't do and it's never too late to start!! /\~O


----------



## TMRodrigues (Aug 21, 2013)

Welcome! I hope we can all share information that is both useful and interesting for you!
I'm also new around here.
Looking forward to hearing your compositions!


----------



## PMortise (Aug 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! I'm a born-&-raised NY'er myself now living out west. Also a drummer, but not playing out like I used to. As I'm sure you already know, this is a great forum with lots of talented and knowledgable folk...very helpful too!

"Age doesn't matter, unless you're cheese!" _~Billie Burke_ :lol: Now is always the best time to start doing what you love.

o-[][]-o


----------



## Ryan Scully (Aug 21, 2013)

Welcome from one NY'er to another! Enjoy your time here and take as much in as you can. Best of luck with your new ventures!



Ryan :D


----------



## sammy24 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey, Jackodrummer, welcome!

I think you've definitely got the right attitude for this kind of thing, that's for sure! Yeah, there are precocious individuals whose talents may allow them to succeed at an early age, but even they, in my opinion, won't get too far without that attitude of determination, excitement, and confidence in oneself and work ethic. Maybe it's because talent/skillset alone doesn't make great music; you need *spirit*. Never lose that "feeling like a kid again"- feeling, and you will become the composer you want to be. 8) 

Anyway, best of luck to you in this new endeavor, hope you enjoy this excellent forum.


Sam


----------

